# Helpful addition to the paint booth



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife found one of these, brand new, at a thrift store for $2.50. Awesome tool when flash drying between coats. I just set it up right next to the paint booth and I don't have to get and hold the dryer any longer. Don't even have to put the airbrush down. Much easier on the back too!!!


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Its always better to have hands free tools.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Will hell that's better than sliced bred.What is it called DT.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1359396]Will hell that's better than sliced bred.What is it called DT.[/quote]

not to be a smartty but I think its a hair dryer stand


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice idea for sure...


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

LmitingOut said:


> not to be a smartty but I think its a hair dryer stand


 Bingo! 

Never knew they even existed and still can't figure out what the hell someone would use it for besides drying lures? LOL


----------

